# FROM ALLEN: Possible work around for Early/Missed Timers.



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone having problems with Earlier and Missed timers, check your Inactivity Mode (Menu, 4, 7) and make sure it is enabled. 

If this doesn't prevent the Early/Missed timer problem please post in this thread.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

My inactivity mode has always been enabled and it makes no difference - I had another early timer last night.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Same here ... my inactivity mode is always set to enabled, and I've a numerous misfires ...


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Skates and GFloyd, do you put your 921 in standby overnight so it can auto-reboot?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I do, yes. But if you've seen any of my numerous posts on the subject, I'm lucky if my 921 reboots two or three times a week.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Alan, I assume you mean do I power off the unit (not unplug). Yes I do that every night, and I seldom have overnight timers.

By the way, thanks for trying to make the experience a better one. This is truly a public service and your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Ok, 0 for 2 now. 

Are your timers created manually (Menu 7), or did you create them from the guide?


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Allen,

I also have the Inactivity Standby on but there may be some days where it wouldn't kick in because there is never a 6-hour standby period for the receiver to reboot. In other words, even if I turn off my receiver at 1 AM, for example, I may have a timer that kicks in at 6 AM that'd prevent the timer from firing. And since I have a good number of timers firing each day every week there are days that they fire a day early. Most noticeably, the timers for Saturday and Sunday seem to fire a day early probably because the receiver didn't reboot itself on Friday morning. Well, I don't have the patience or stamina to stay up late in the day to investigate but there should be beta testers that notice these trends. The best way to test these early timers are to have beta testers that watch TV or use their timers near the 2 AM daily reboot time. Why can't they make the daily reboot timer to be at 3:30 AM? I know some people stay up late on weekends on such past 2 AM and some people wake up early enough around 4 AM to go to work. So 3:30 AM should be a good time when most people would not watch their TV.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Or better yet, have the daily reboot timer selectable by the end user, like they do with the 322/522/625/942 receivers that dial out every night. Those receivers have a selectable timer where you can set the receiver to dial out at a specified time. Can the 921 get that option so that the night-time viewers (for those that work the late-day shifts) can have their 921 reboot whenever they wish?


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Or better yet, have the daily reboot timer selectable by the end user, like they do with the 322/522/625/942 receivers that dial out every night. Those receivers have a selectable timer where you can set the receiver to dial out at a specified time. Can the 921 get that option so that the night-time viewers (for those that work the late-day shifts) can have their 921 reboot whenever they wish?


It may happen.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

> Are your timers created manually (Menu 7), or did you create them from the guide?


All of my timers are created from the guide only.

My favorite color is blue and I like slow walks by the beach with that special someone (just in case you were going to ask me that next)


----------



## erikjohn (Feb 27, 2005)

I have mine set to disable and never had a missed timer until
Daylight savings hit/then the reboot caused to download newsest software which is terrible.

I havent had a isngle timer miss since then but as the guide goes away the weekly timers get all messed up and do not hit.


----------



## gcraze (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Allen,

I enabled the inactivity mode. didn't seem to reboot. The problem persists.

Per your earlier question: it does only seem to happen to timers created from the Guide. I've deleted one of the problem timers and recreated it manually so I'll see what happens.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Its enabled on both of mine. Only had the one case of early firing, so far, last Saturday that I reported on the other thread.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Alan, I too set all of my timers via the guide.


----------



## revenson (Feb 1, 2003)

I always power off and have inactivity set...still have timers firing early but it took 2 weeks after last update to happen again...last night! My timers are both guide and manual set(due to no info on local channels NBC HD and FOX HD). The worst is it will cancel timer from correct night if a conflict exists!


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

My Inactivity Mode was NOT enabled. So, this bug hits 921s with either setting. I changed the mode to enable. 

I have deleted the timers, rebooted and recreated the timers twice in the last 4 months or so. I always create the timers from the guide.


----------

